# Mahindra 4540



## DethStrok047 (12 mo ago)

I have backfed a Mahindra 4540 tractor. It looks like I burned up the alternator and will have to get a new battery but I am not a mechanic. I am looking for any advice on anything else I could have messed up by causing the back feed. Please help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. How do you mean you back fed it?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds to me like he is saying that he either hooked up the battery backwards or put a charger to it and hooked it up backwards.......


----------

